# deutz d4006 hydraulics



## bookel (Sep 5, 2012)

I recently got a Deutz D4006. I've used it several hours bush hogging and pulling without issues. Today I went out and fired her up. When I tried to lift the 3pt hitch it would not budge. When I turn the steering wheel the front wheels lunge and bump to the side a bit but is stiff. Made a whining noise like when a car power steering is low on fluid. I figure I have a leak and it was low. I think I have figured out that the hydraulic dip stick is under the seat. When I slide the seat all the way forward I can unscrew the plastic cap and pull it (dipstick is part of the cap) out. According ti the dipstick the level of fluid is well within the "safe zone". However the fluid is black like old motor oil. I was going to attempt changing the hydraulic fluid but I am unsure where to drain it from. I assume to fill it I can use a funnel through the hole the dipstick unscrewed from. Anyone know for sure if this is where I fill it and whee do I drain it? Is there a special procedure for changing the hydraulic fluid? What type should I use? I am hoping a fresh change of fluid will solve my issue with the stiff, whining steering and the non-existence of 3pt hitch lift.


----------



## bookel (Sep 5, 2012)

I removed the filter and cleaned in a bucket of deisel then reinstalled. The steering and hyraulics work fine now. However I'd still like to change the fluid. I am not sure wheter to use hydraulic fluid or motor oil. I read somewhere that on this tractor use sae 30 motor oil. Any grabs?


----------



## PADeutzguy (Dec 11, 2012)

Cen Pe Co makes a special Deutz Hy Tran oil these tractors need to work correctly. It's pricy but if you get all the leaks stopped it will work for many years.


----------



## dannyburns76 (Nov 4, 2013)

For hydraulic issuses you could call 417-632-4364---for deutz tractors---to drain a Deutz 3006 I used the following Procedure: looking from the back of the tractor--on the left side--next to the hydraulic filter--there is a LARGE fitting--for the Long Hydraulic line TO the Suction side of the Hydraulic Pump---Note: the Engine and the Pump MUST be turned OFF---by graudually loosening this LARGE Fitting next to the Hyd. Filter and by placing a bucket underneath this fitting.----the fill is the Hydraulic dipstick hole.


----------



## Mark Thomas (Nov 30, 2017)

I have a deutz d4006 it will not pull itself in high gears and barely pulls in low


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mark, welcome to the tractor forum.

Is the engine bogging down, or is the clutch slipping?


----------



## Rebecca P (Oct 6, 2020)

Mark Thomas said:


> I have a deutz d4006 it will not pull itself in high gears and barely pulls in low


Wondering if you ever found out the problem? I just bought one that is doing this.


----------



## AB59 (Jul 12, 2021)

Rebecca P said:


> Wondering if you ever found out the problem? I just bought one that is doing this.


Hello, I just bought a 1978 Deutz 3006 tractor that suddenly developed the same problem. Has anyone actually found and fixed this problem? Information on even where to fill and check the fluid level seems to be absent.


----------

